
TLDR man pages - ashitlerferad
https://github.com/tldr-pages/tldr/
======
merricksb
Discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15779382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15779382)
(347 points/146 comments)

------
s3cur3
It's linked by their readme, but I've been using a similar command line tool,
Bro ([http://bropages.org/](http://bropages.org/)), for years and am very
happy with it. The fact that Bro supports adding new entries (and upvoting the
ones you find useful) directly from the command line has made me 100x more
likely to contribute myself. (The fact that this project requires a GitHub
pull request is a major barrier in this respect.)

~~~
superasn
Wow these bropages are just amazing. I read about it on HN but then totally
forgot about it. Just tried it again now, it's just wonderful. I think I
learned a lot of useful `sed` just by looking at those examples only. Great
share, thanks!

------
theelous3
There's also manly, which is a cli tool for interpreting commands and showing
you what they do.

[https://github.com/Zaab1t/manly](https://github.com/Zaab1t/manly)

Screenshots:

[https://i.imgur.com/fdTCZRK.png](https://i.imgur.com/fdTCZRK.png)
[https://i.imgur.com/Yx0PXTS.png](https://i.imgur.com/Yx0PXTS.png)

------
sp4ke
This or any similar project should run on IPFS. How is this an open community
driven if it's dependent on a single private centralized entity ?

What happens if they disappear ? The amount of public effort made should stay
public with no dependency on a private entity

~~~
secura
I hope you realize that Git is a decentralized version control system
regardless of where you choose to host the repo.

